# ADCO phone discussion prior signing the contract



## aboslaiman (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am supposed to join ADCO shortly as a GC 15 senior engineer and I am waiting for the final contract to be signed. I passed the F2F interview more than 6 months back and signed the offer at that time. Also I did all medical tests which were OK and got the work clearance as well. My concern is regarding a technical phone discussion asked by ADCO to be made to complete recruitment formalities. ADCO's human resources indicated that this is not another interview but to see where I fit. 

Is this a normal procedure to finalize the recruitment process. I do not have a problem to have a technical phone discussion but I assume this should not be the case since I have already passed a very lengthy technical interview and finished all recruitment requirements. Any similar case ??

I highly appreciate your quick feedback.

Best Regards


----------



## Good (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Aboslaiman,

I have been invited to a same phone interview/discussion after completing all other things ( F2F interview, MC, SC).

Have you done the phone interview/discussion?. What's it about?. Is it really to see where you fit?. And have you joined them?.


Thanks


----------

